
Show HN: Learn how to get press for your startup for free. - SupArchie
https://www.mailroom.press/month/
======
SupArchie
Two weeks ago Mailroom Month got to #3 on Product Hunt.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mailroom-
month](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mailroom-month)

We're running a programme that teaches devs, designers, and product people how
to get journalists to write about your business, product, startup or idea by
using real journalists as examples.

PR is often a huge roadblock for people who can build hot-shit products but
struggle to get the media response it deserves.

We send a reporter to your email with expert advice on how to pitch them —
every day for a month during July.

We're currently going into our second week so if you enroll today you will
have missed a few issues.

However, these coming two weeks focus on tech-only publications so I thought
it would be perfect timing to drop in on HN and see if anyone had any
questions or wanted to join in.

So far, close to 12,000 have enrolled including employees from some of the
largest startups but I didn't want to post here until we'd started getting
stuff out the door.

If you have any questions free to reply here, tweet at me @SupArchie or send
an email to hackernews@mailroom.press

------
fiatjaf
"#3 on Product Hunt" is not relevant, I imagine. This title should be changed.

~~~
SupArchie
Good point. Just changed it. Didn't expect it to get such a good reception
there so thought it might be relevant as a bit of validation.

